# Slide Rail Mods



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I spent an hour looking throught the mod forum for Ideas on storing the rails.
3lees set-up was the only I could find.This subject has not been re-addressed
lately.Anybody mind posting a pic or two of what you have done. I would like to tackle this 
this week.

Thanks,
Ed


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Here's a link to multiple member's slide rail mods...Clicky here

Beachbum's photos were a little tricky to locate...once you click on his link, click Mods at the top and then click View All to see photos 295,296 and 297


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Here's my version: Door,
Pic 2
Pic 3

This may work on your OB. Thes are picture of our 26RS.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Here's a link  to mine. We put them in the storage compartment, using PVC fence-post material.

Ed


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

I'll try to post pics here
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0297.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0296.jpg
http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0295.jpg
david


----------



## usmc03 (Jun 6, 2006)

beachbum said:


> I'll try to post pics here
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0297.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0296.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0295.jpg
> david


I like the flip up door thingy on yours. How hard is that to do? I already have the storage on the bumper but am currently using long bolts to secure the cap.


----------



## biga (Apr 17, 2006)

More pictures in my gallery.


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

usmc03 said:


> I'll try to post pics here
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0297.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0296.jpg
> http://i173.photobucket.com/albums/w73/dav...ds/IMG_0295.jpg
> david


I like the flip up door thingy on yours. How hard is that to do? I already have the storage on the bumper but am currently using long bolts to secure the cap.
[/quote]
Cut some wood to fit inside measurements, get hinges and rivet to plastic/screw it to the wood. A clasp/hinge keeps things closed.
david


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Here is what I did. I mounted to pieces of pipe under the trailer between the main I beam and the outside of the trailer. One is for left the other is for right.










Thor


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

3ME said:


> I spent an hour looking throught the mod forum for Ideas on storing the rails.
> 3lees set-up was the only I could find.This subject has not been re-addressed
> lately.Anybody mind posting a pic or two of what you have done. I would like to tackle this
> this week.
> ...


I've been doing a lot of thinking about this, as I too am trying to figure out what to do with my rails and waste tube. I haven't checked yet and I'm not sure if anyone else has tried this, but I'm curious to know if you break the rails down and use a quick connect pin in place of the bolt holding them together, would the slides then fit in the rear bumper???

I think I've solved my waste tube issue. Many of the posts show campers placing the pvc pipe (square or otherwise) on top of the rear bumper. I did some measurements and found that on the driver's side of my TT and forward of the tires, there is a large section of frame railing with nothing attached. I have considered buying a piece of pvc and mounting a five foot section of pipe up against the rail. If it works, the beauty of this is mod is it is almost entirely concealed by the side skirts of the TT. Additionally, it would be just forward of my waste valve and easily accessed.

I really like the post where THOR placed two smaller pvc pipes side-by-side and facing out the rear below the bumper. The only issue I have is space. THOR has a 31 RS where as I have a 23KRS. I may not have the same amount of room to mount the pipes like THOR's TT.

If I decide to go with the side mount piping for my waste tube I'll post some pictures. I'm also going to remove the bolt and see if the rails will fit in the rear bumper, after they're broken down. If anyone has any suggestions or knows if I'm waisting my time, please let me know. Thanks!!

Mike


----------



## Scott and Jamie (Aug 27, 2006)

Well now that I showed DW your ideas I need to pick one..She doesn't like the rails sitting on the bedroom floor anymore...OK I need to get a bigger sceatch pad for "mods to do"


----------



## tatsharleys (Feb 4, 2006)

Theres this big thing under the beds it is called a storage area holds lots of things that is where I put mine. Why would I want to put something in there to put them in to take up more space just to store them in makes absolutly no sense to me. Good luck



3ME said:


> I spent an hour looking throught the mod forum for Ideas on storing the rails.
> 3lees set-up was the only I could find.This subject has not been re-addressed
> lately.Anybody mind posting a pic or two of what you have done. I would like to tackle this
> this week.
> ...


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

3ME said:


> I spent an hour looking throught the mod forum for Ideas on storing the rails.
> 3lees set-up was the only I could find.This subject has not been re-addressed
> lately.Anybody mind posting a pic or two of what you have done. I would like to tackle this
> this week.
> ...


You know I started to address that problem and one day I decided that it was just really easy to slip them in the back door on the floor. We always keep throw rugs there so scaring up the floor hasn't been a problem. They always ride really well and are really handy for set up and take down.


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

We use a quick connect pin and store them in the bumper. It is a perfect fit. Quick and easy.

Toolman


----------



## Travelers (Apr 6, 2006)

It was always to hard getting the rails out of the pass-through storage so we ended up putting them in a ski bag and storing them under the bed. When we stop we open the rear door, unzip the ski bag and attach them. Lots easier than digging them out of the the pass-through.


----------



## ouden5 (Oct 12, 2006)

Ed

We bought end of season 2006 23RS that has the pass thru under the front queen bed. I went thru all the posts and came up with another option and in fact just did it yesterday. I have the picnic table and moved its rails to the rear about 2 inches. I then made a box about 4" tall by 10" wide and the length of the rails that hangs from the aluminum frame under the bed just to the front of the picnic table slide. It really works well and is tucked up and out of the way... If you have the pass thru, advise, I took some subassembly pics and will need to take completed shots.. I am a newbie and this is only my third post. Have not posted pics yet.

The top and bottom is made out of 1/4 inch plywood and sides out of 3/4 inch pine. I sandwiched in thin outdoor carpeting on the bottom and used some thin alumimun angles to give it strength. It turned out very light and has a divider to keep them separated.


----------

